# Innenlager



## NorcoAtomik (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo !
Fahre ein Norco Atomik von 2006
Leider macht das Innenlager komische Geräusche,es knackt und knarrt.
Wollte nun wissen welches Innenlager verbaut ist,und welche Größe es ist.
Steht leider nicht auf der Beschreibung bei :/

MfG Julian


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Julian

Falls Du noch die Original Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel fährst, brauchst Du ein
aktuelles Truvativ Howitzer Innenlager. Ist für Tretlagerbreiten von 68 bis 73E (mit
E-Type Umwerfer oder geklemmter Bumerang der Kettenführung ausgelegt.

Falls Du das Spezialwerkzeug für die Lagerschalen nicht hast, lässt Du es am besten
bei Deinem Händler des Vertrauens einbauen. Ist (in der Regel) eine Sache von wenigen Minuten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorcoAtomik (19. Februar 2011)

Danke,dann weis ich bescheid.
Das Spezialwerkzeug habe ich nicht,aber werde es mir direkt dazubestellen.
Händler des Vertrauens gibt es hier leider nicht ,alles nur so kleine Läden die schlechte Bewertungen haben 

Danke trotzdem


----------



## NorcoAtomik (19. Februar 2011)

Ich komme nicht so mit den Angaben zurecht,sorry.
Welches Lager brauche ich,und in welcher Größe?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...15978317251997fbe0&keywords=howitzer&x=47&y=7

Brauch ich dafür dieses Werkzeug oder reicht ein anderer Abzieher auch dafür?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/W...v-Howitzer-GXP-Innenlager-Werkzeug::8142.html


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Februar 2011)

NorcoAtomik schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht so mit den Angaben zurecht,sorry.
> Welches Lager brauche ich,und in welcher Größe?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...15978317251997fbe0&keywords=howitzer&x=47&y=7
> 
> ...



Hi Julian

Sorry, wenn wir uns wiederholen, aber offenbar kennst Du dich noch nicht so gut aus
damit. Gehe doch trotzdem zu einem Händler und profitiere von seinem Know-how.
Du kannst ihm bei der Auswahl und Montage sicher über die Schulter schauen und
weisst so in Zukunft genau, was Du brauchst und wie Du es montierst. 

Sicher kennt jemand hier im Forum einen guten Händler in Essen, bei dem zu
zwar etwas mehr bezahlst, aber wenn Du mit dem Tretlager würgst (Links- und Rechtsgewinde), 
kommt Dich das schnell teurer als diese 10 Euro, die Du sparst, bzw. die mit Versand und 
Werkzeug eh wieder drauf gehen. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

